# thermo lipid stack



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

anybody used this thermo lipid stack,think its by rohm labs? thinking of giving it a go,i'm currently doing 20mg low dose dbol and test cyp 2mg every 2 weeks,would this fit in with the cycle? any info will be appreciated


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i think yoy mean 2ml every week on the cyp, it is rohm and if you want to lose fat it will work. yes ive used it


----------



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> i think yoy mean 2ml every week on the cyp, it is rohm and if you want to lose fat it will work. yes ive used it


nice one,did you still keep carbs low? was looking at dnp aswell and might be a little extreme as i'm not trying to get to single figure bf % (well not yet anyway) no i'm doing 2ml every 2 weeks just low dose,suppose its like a tick over cycle,did 40mg of dbol for 5 weeks then dropped it to 20 mg and going to run that for a couple of months


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I've wanted to try this stuff for ages. I'd advise staying away from DNP mate, no need to use rat poison to shift fat, there's healthier ways of doing it.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ruddo78 said:


> nice one,did you still keep carbs low? was looking at dnp aswell and might be a little extreme as i'm not trying to get to single figure bf % (well not yet anyway) no i'm doing 2ml every 2 weeks just low dose,suppose its like a tick over cycle,did 40mg of dbol for 5 weeks then dropped it to 20 mg and going to run that for a couple of months


  my diet is consistantly crap mate tbh, but when i was losing fat i did eat very clean for me 5 out of 7 days. if im honest i liked thermo mate it did a good job for me, weight wise im not much different but fat drops a very notably

dnp ive not used bud, this year ive got more cardio planned i start monday 1 to 1 muay thai training 2 hrs a week. so i will see how i go for a couple months then maybe thermo for a bit.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i started on 1 ml then up to 1.5 then to 2 ml i didnt go any higher


----------



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

cheers, ive got myself a turbo trainer for the bike so goin to get some miles done on that, did 30 miles on it last friday but need to try and get on it nearly every other day.


----------



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

Beans said:


> I've wanted to try this stuff for ages. I'd advise staying away from DNP mate, no need to use rat poison to shift fat, there's healthier ways of doing it.


yeah i was thinking dnp is abit severe


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ruddo78 said:


> do you know ? theres a fellow selling it for inc postage for a month long course,reasonable?


need to delete that post bud, baning for asking for a source on this forum


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ruddo78 said:


> nice one,did you still keep carbs low? was looking at dnp aswell and might be a little extreme as i'm not trying to get to single figure bf % (well not yet anyway) no i'm doing 2ml every 2 weeks just low dose,suppose its like a tick over cycle,did 40mg of dbol for 5 weeks then dropped it to 20 mg and going to run that for a couple of months


Best off doing 1ml per week, cyp has a 10day half life


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> need to delete that post bud, baning for asking for a source on this forum


DNP is fine


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

ruddo78 said:


> do you know anywhere that sells it at decent price? theres a fellow selling it for £65 inc postage for a month long course,reasonable?


Google dhacks


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Google dhacks


he does somthing close to it ?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> DNP is fine


wasnt dnp op was after


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> wasnt dnp op was after


Ahh shiit my mistake, as you were....


----------



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Best off doing 1ml per week, cyp has a 10day half life


Cheers for advice on cyp


----------



## ruddo78 (Dec 11, 2012)

So do you think i should carry on with the dbol and take 1ml of cyp a week alongside the thermo lipid stack? How long would you usually run cyp? I dont want to lose the gains ive made so would i be right in carrying on with cycle and monitoring carbs? Cheers


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Best off doing 1ml per week, cyp has a 10day half life


You been reading steroidology again?!!

It's slightly longer than enth which is 5-7 days roughly


----------

